

Ask HN: How can a new author get a book on Amazon Kindle Store? - roschdal

How can a new author get a book published on Amazon Kindle Store? I'm thinking of writing a book, and I would imagine that this would be the best way. Does the Amazon Kindle Store accept finished books directly from authors? Please share your experiences.
======
michael_dorfman
Did you even try Google before asking?

<https://dtp.amazon.com>

